
Ask HN: Resources for Understanding Windows Better? - pandatigox
MacOSX is intuitive because of its Unix origins, but the OS designs behind Windows confuses me, and I&#x27;d like to know it better. Also, I&#x27;m confused about design decisions behind having two different versions of settings in Windows, and it seems like there are two different file paths for commonly used folders like Downloads. Whenever I have to tweak something on Windows, I have to check tech blogs, but I&#x27;d rather just get a consistent, reliable resource to learn more about Windows.
======
majkinetor
I doubt there is such thing and that you can learn windows waterfall way. You
need to use it and fight ad hoc problems. There are many different solutions
to any problem.

Microsoft puts compatibility features topmost and that is the reason for
multiple ways to do any thing. Sometimes I hate it, but if I think about it
more clearly its a big asset to know that stuff you know will always work on
Windows even if it get 'deprecated' by newer stuff.

IMO, you should learn to do any Windows configuration with PowerShell. You
will have consistent interface for everything and as additional benefit you
will learn shell very well and can bring it on with you to *nix world.

Regarding books, Windows internals is great one but probably not what you seek
(mostly low level stuff). Sysinternals stuff generally is great way to
understand and dominate Windows.

[https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/store/windows-
internals-...](https://www.microsoftpressstore.com/store/windows-internals-
part-1-system-architecture-processes-9780735684188)

------
ThrowawayR2
Gall's law: " _A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved
from a simple system that worked._ "

Windows evolved across several generations of PC technology dating all the way
back to the original 8086, major shifts in consumer expectations, and major
shifts in vision in the leaders who managed Windows development. Windows is
successful because it evolved to fit its role and Windows is also messy
because it evolved to fit its role.

